# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CakePHP >  پلاگین تخفیف

## shahedprimary

سلام
خوبين؟
من رفتم براي سيستم کارت استور ( فروشگاه پين ) پلاگين ارسال پيامک بنويسم ولي کار نميکنه
کيک پي اچ پي هست و واقعا پيچيده است
ميشه ببينيد کجاش ايراد داره
سايت اسکريپت:cardstore.softha.net
مستندات سامانه پيامک:
http://sms.ghasedak-ict.com/wiki/index.php
لينک افزونه که من نوشتم :
discount.maz-asiatech.ir/ghasedak.zip

اگه قابل اصلاح نيست که دوباره بنويسيد
همچنين نمونه پلاگين پيامک در سايت اين اسکريپت هم هست

----------

